# Deutz 10006



## leader58 (Aug 20, 2011)

I am looking to purchase one of these if anyone can point me in the right direction. Thanks I would take an 8006 as well


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

You probably already checked TractorHouse, but if not there are a couple of each on there currently.

10006

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/list/manufacturer/deutz/model/d10006

80006

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/auction-results/list/category/1100/tractors/manufacturer/deutz/model-group/d8006


----------

